# New Catalina 315



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks like an updated 309 to me...what do you think?

Yachts and boats for sale - Catalina Yachts


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

6'3" draft for the fin keel. Yowza. Ours is a fin at 5'3". I wonder why they added another foot?


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

Maybe the deeper fin gives better upwind performance since they are touting it as a performance cruiser? I would think that those that get the fin keel usually sail in deep enough water so the extra foot should not be an issue. Those that sail in shallower waters would get the wing keel anyway.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

As far as draft goes, one needs to know how deep of water one has. For me, a 32' boat should be closer to 7' of draft, 6'3" would be shoal draft, 5'3" useless! My Jeanneau on par size wise with a C28mkII has 5'7" of draft, I'd like a bit more frankly, along with a thinner profile front to rear keel!

With that in mind, I do believe the 315 s different and new vs a 309, which was a slightly redesigned 30...... 

Marty


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

All sorts of conflicting information out there on the net. Even comparing the info on the Catalina site, the 315 overall length is slightly less than the 309, while they both have a hull length of 31 feet. And the beam on the 309 is 11'6" while the 315 is 11'7". Seriously?....another inch of beam...I wonder where that came from? Same engine in each. 

Layout is darned similar. We've been happy with our 309's layout, but took out a door and non-structural wall at the aft cabin. I see the adequate hanging locker of the 309 has been replaced with what has to be an inadequate hanging locker next to a stack of drawers. Hey they're the guys that know how to build and sell sailboats, but I'd have stuck with the locker...that's just me. 

Scuttlebutt on the web appears to be that they're consolidating their line. That certainly makes sense. 

Nobody ever managed to explain to me why a boat with a 31 foot hull was called a 309. Yeah sure, I know it came from the 310, but 309?!?


----------



## jameso (Dec 5, 2011)

I like it, there seems a change in the hull shape and as the stern is more squared off than the 309; I would wonder if the bow reflects added length? Also a port for the aft cabin, or it seems~~

p.s. seems the base price isn't too dear

http://sections.latitude38.com/news/new-catalina-315-debut-chicago


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

This link details some of the technical improvements of the Catalina 5 series boats

BYM Product and Industry News

I'm curious to see this boat but it doesn't look like they're going to have one at the Atlantic City show.

Jim


----------



## jameso (Dec 5, 2011)

Does Catalina offer a hull color other than white?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

jameso said:


> Does Catalina offer a hull color other than white?


Not sure about the newest ones, but I see plenty of older ones in different colors. With that, if you custom order one, for a boat this size, I have seen prices in the +$5-10K range for a different color than white option.

Marty


----------



## BryceGTX (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello Guys:
I have been meaning to comment on the new Catalina 315 since I saw it in Chicago. My recent trip to the Detroit Boat show reminded me. Too bad no sailboats at Detroit.

The 315 look pretty much like a completely new hull. It has the deck to hull joint with aluminum toe rail similar to the bigger Catalinas including the 355, 385 and 400. The aluminum toe rail is great for lashing things down. Many probably will find the hull-deck joint more pleasing to look at also as opposed to the hull-deck joint that appears down lower on the hull.

The standing rigging is like most bigger Catalinas seems extremely structural sound. I feel the 6 shrouds and their anchors are some of the best in the industry.

The two pearch seats in the stern are a favorite place for anyone to sit on our boat and no doubt will be popular on the 315. My wife was jealous of the cup holders on the stern rails.

I was very impressed by the 315 interior. Walking below, I was suprised how roomy the salon was. The U shaped seating seemed to provide a huge area for a number of people. My wife found the galley quite nice given the boat size.

It seems that the 315 like the 350, 375 and 385 seems to gain a big advantage in salon room by moving the head forward. This allows the salon area to be positioned more towards the most beamy part of the boat. It really shows in the 315. Some may argue against a forward head, but if you value salon space, the preferred head location is in the bow.

The fit and finish seems very good quality as with most bigger Catalinas. The interior materials and construction are classical Catalina. Anyone that likes the more traditional interior materials will be very comfortable with 315 interior.

For those of you looking for a 30 foot cruising boat, you will not be disapointed with this boat.
Bryce


----------



## BryceGTX (Sep 7, 2011)

The 315 at the Chicago boat show had a wing keel. I am a big fan of the Catalina wing keel for shallow draft as I believe it has significant advantages over many other keel designs in addition to providing shallow draft.

The Catalina wing keel in addition to being constructed out of lead, the wing itself has a considerably surface area. The way I see it, this surface area presents a considerable resistance to leeway movement when the boat is heeled. As the wing becomes more vertical as the boat heels.

The wing presents more resistance to side forces the more the boat is heeled. As opposed to a bulb or fin which reduces the resistance to sideways movement as the boat heels. The wing design also allows the mass to be positioned lower in the water than other designs of same draft.

The advantage of lead keels is well documented in terms of higher density. This includes more effective weight in the water than an identical weight steel keel and lower drag for identical design. The high ductility of the lead keel contributes to its ability to absorb impacts.

Although some may argue that a grounding does not allow a wing keel to be heeled to draw less water. I wonder that with the wing on the bottom, the boat is less likely to go to far during a grounding because of the higher forces required to push this keel into shallow water.

The other point about Catalinas wing keels is that Catalina puts a significant amount of mass in their wing keels. This mass contributes to a very significant righting moment that results in reduced heeling angles. The increased mass provides additional comfort in rough water. If you are comparing similar size boats, compare the mass of the keel.

Here is a pict of the 315 wing keel.


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the pics and observations Bryce. What price were they offering the 315?


----------



## BryceGTX (Sep 7, 2011)

BoxedUp said:


> Thanks for the pics and observations Bryce. What price were they offering the 315?


Excellent question BoxedUp... I did not get that number... I should have considering one of the reasons I went was to see the first release of the 315.. I have some friends that are shopping for a boat..

What really struck both myself and my wife was the u-shape settee.. and the spacious salon.. it really took us by surprise.
Bryce


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

I read somewhere $116-$117k FOB. That means add another $10k for freight and commissioning. At that price, the boat will be stripped, so add money for electronics and "options" like a macerator (total garbage, but thats how the game works) and this boat will likely come in at a sticker price of $135-$140k. They'll give incentives and rebates around $7k-$10k...which means you're looking at $125k best case scenario.

In a day of *DEFLATION* for car prices and many other goods, I cant get how the big three keep raising their prices. Thats about what a 34 footer cost around 5 years ago.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm not sure where there is "deflation" other than my paycheck... But remember, the major component of sail boats is dead dinosaurs in the guise of fiberglass, dacron, utilities and transportation (both builder and OEM providers). Where the price of oil goes, so do new boat prices.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

GeorgeB said:


> I'm not sure where there is "deflation" other than my paycheck... But remember, the major component of sail boats is dead dinosaurs in the guise of fiberglass, dacron, utilities and transportation (both builder and OEM providers). Where the price of oil goes, so do new boat prices.


I guess I'd say deflation in the sense that new car prices have not kept up with the price of inflation for several years now...so new cars are generally even cheaper than some used cars!


----------

